# Hindi/Urdu: baa-az/baaz बाअज़/बाज़



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Seems like this word has a meaning along the lines of 'kisii' other than hawk/falcon. More elaboration on this is needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

There are three different meanings of the Urdu word baaz in addition to the word ba'z/ba'dh....

(Arabic) بَعْض Ba'dh

1. چند، کچھ۔
chand, kuch
2. جزو، تھوڑا سا یا ایک حصہ (کسی چیز کا)
juz, thoRa saa yaa aik hissah (kisi cheez ka
3. دوسرا، دیگر، اور کوئی۔
dusraa, deegar, aur koi

N- some, some few, certain, several; sundry, diverse, miscellaneous; some people; certain ones

باز (Farsi)
1. phir, dobara, mukarar OR kushadah, khula hua

khelna wala 2.

3. hawk, female falcon


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, in the context of 'chand' and 'kuch', I presume countable and uncountable nouns are included. *Eg1. Uske mutaliq mujhe baaz maluumaat hii hai.* I have only some knowledge about that. *Eg2. meri bahin ke pas baaz guRiyaan hain.* My sister has a few dolls. 

Do they sound fine?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> So, in the context of 'chand' and 'kuch', I presume countable and uncountable nouns are included. *Eg1. Uske mutaliq mujhe baaz maluumaat hii hai.* I have only some knowledge about that. *Eg2. meri bahin ke pas baaz guRiyaan hain.* My sister has a few dolls.
> 
> Do they sound fine?
> 
> Thanks!



Kind of confusing questions...never thought of using it in such a manner...mostly used to mean "certain ones"...

I'd say something as follows: 
1. Uske muta'liq mujhe ziyaadah 'ilm naheen. 
Uske muta'liq mujhe kuchh 'ilm hi hai.
Uske muta'liq mere paas thoRa 'ilm hai/ thoRi ma'lumaat hai. 

2. Meri behen ke paas kuch/chand/thori si guRiyaaN hain.

ba'z would probably be used to mean "certain ones" as stated above: 

Uske mut'liq mere paas thoRa 'ilm hai, lekin ba'az aisi baatein hain jo sirf main jaanta/i hoon uske muta'liq/bare main, magar koi aur naheen jaanta/i.
Meri behen ke paas thori si guRiyaaN hain. un mein se ba'z bahut nayaab-o-qeemti hain. 

So it seems that chand/kuchh/thoRa/i can be switched with ba'z, but ba'z cannot replace the former.......(not sure)


----------



## marrish

Hi, 

I thought to give some suggestions regarding the spelling, transcription and general accuracy.
I don't go into details since everyone is free to choose any transcription method one wishes, but still some things can be confusing for the learners.



Alfaaz said:


> There are three different meanings of the Urdu word baaz in addition to the word ba'z/ba'dh....
> 
> (Arabic) بَعْض Ba'dh
> 
> 1. چند، کچھ۔
> chand, kuch
> 2. *جزو*، تھوڑا سا یا ایک حصہ (کسی چیز کا)
> *juz,* thoRa saa yaa aik hissah (kisi cheez ka
> 3. دوسرا، دیگر، اور کوئی۔
> dusraa, deegar, aur koi
> 
> N- some, some few, certain, several; sundry, diverse, miscellaneous; some people; certain ones
> 
> باز (Farsi)
> 1. phir, dobar*a*, muka*r*ar OR kush*a*dah, khula hua
> 
> kheln*a* wala 2.
> 
> 3. hawk, female falcon


In Urdu it is always an aspirated consonant.
Did you mean _juz_ or _juzw_?
_dobaarah - mukarrar - kushaadah - khulaa hu'aa
KHELN__E__ WAALAA_


----------



## marrish

Please, anyone reading this thread be aware that the language we are dealing here with is Urdu.
Please note that there is no word in Urdu like the one specified in the title - *baa-az.

Here a couple of clarifications:



lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, in the context of 'chand' and '*kuch*', I presume countable and uncountable nouns are included. *Eg1. Uske mutaliq mujhe baaz maluumaat hii hai.* I have only some knowledge about that. *Eg2. meri bahin ke pas baaz guRiyaan hain.* My sister has a few dolls.
> 
> Do they sound fine?
> Thanks!



This is definitely not the right usage. Alfaaz has explained it well, I think. 
In Urdu we have کُچھ *kuchh* - the last consonant has aspiration.
_*baaz* means a hawk! Some here should be _کُچھ *kuchh.*



Alfaaz said:


> Kind of confusing questions...never thought of using it in such a manner...mostly used to mean "certain ones"...
> 
> I'd say something as follows:
> 1. Uske *muta'liq* mujhe ziyaadah 'ilm naheen.
> Uske *muta'liq* mujhe kuchh 'ilm hi hai.
> Uske *muta'liq* mere paas thoRa 'ilm hai/ *thoRi ma'lumaat hai.*
> 
> 2. Meri behen ke paas *kuch*/chand/thori si guRiyaaN hain.
> 
> ba'z would probably be used to mean "certain ones" as stated above:
> 
> Uske *mut'liq* mere paas thoRa 'ilm hai, lekin ba'az aisi *baatein* hain jo sirf main jaanta/i hoon uske *muta'liq*/bare main, magar koi aur naheen jaanta/i.
> Meri behen ke paas thori si guRiyaaN hain. un mein se ba'z bahut nayaab-o-qeemti hain.
> 
> So it seems that chand/kuchh/thoRa/i can be switched with ba'z, but ba'z cannot replace the former.......(not sure)



A suggestion for both of you:

 Note that in Urdu we have only*کے متعلق ke muta3lliq*, the new invention won't work, I'm afraid!

You might be also interested to learn that *معلومات *_ma3luumaat_ is a plural noun in Urdu =* اس کے متعلق تھوڑی معلومات ہیں*_.__ is ke muta3lliq thoRii ma3luumaat haiN. _You cannot replace it freely with _jaankaarii_ without having to change the grammar of the sentence.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the corrections marrish! lafz_puchnevala's threads often require a lot of copying and pasting, typing and on top of that sometimes even thinking (about the questions asked), so often have transliteration/spelling errors... However, despite the above made comment, lafz_puchnevala's threads are a great exercise (both for reviewing and even learning words) 

marrish: would you say that بَعْض / ba'z is used "certain ones/things", a little more specific than kuchh or chand...?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the corrections marrish! lafz_puchnevala's threads often require a lot of copying and pasting, typing and on top of that sometimes even thinking (about the questions asked), so often have transliteration/spelling errors... However, despite the above made comment, lafz_puchnevala's threads are a great exercise (both for reviewing and even learning words)
> 
> marrish: would you say that بَعْض / ba'z is used "certain ones/things", a little more specific than kuchh or chand...?



You are welcome, Alfaaz! 

I would say that _chand_ is more specific than _kuchh_ or _ba3z_.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> You are welcome, Alfaaz!
> 
> I would say that _chand_ is more specific than _kuchh_ or _ba3z_.



So, what would then be the fine difference between 'kuchh' and 'baaz'?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> So, what would then be the fine difference between 'kuchh' and 'baaz'?



That's an interesting and confusing question....Let's look at examples: 

kuchh der to ruk jaa'o barsaat ke bahaane (Urdu film song)____________here chand or ba'az wouldn't work
kuchh chhilay hue badaam aur dena______________________________here chand could work but ba'az probably wouldn't work
kuchh log rooThh kar bhi lagtay hain kitne pyaare (Urdu film song)_______here kucch would give the meaning of some, chand would probably give a similar meaning (but more like "a few"), and ba'az-"some (certain kind, not necessarily though...)" 

Confused...? Let's wait to see what others say!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> That's an interesting and confusing question....Let's look at examples:
> 
> kuchh der to ruk jaa'o barsaat ke bahaane (Urdu film song)____________here chand or ba'az wouldn't work
> kuchh chhilay hue badaam aur dena______________________________here chand could work but ba'az probably wouldn't work
> kuchh log rooThh kar bhi lagtay hain kitne pyaare (Urdu film song)_______here kucch would give the meaning of some, chand would probably give a similar meaning (but more like "a few"), and ba'az-"some (certain kind, not necessarily though...)"
> 
> Confused...? Let's wait to see what others say!



On a side note, does 'barsaat' mean rain?  Can I use it just like 'baarish'?

What does 'ke bahaane' mean? 

Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> On a side note, does 'barsaat' mean rain?  Can I use it just like 'baarish'?
> 
> What does 'ke bahaane' mean?
> 
> Thanks!


 *How about a new thread on barsaat vs. baarish? ... and yet another one on ke bahaane?? 



*


----------



## Alfaaz

> That's an interesting and confusing question....Let's look at examples:
> 
> kuchh der to ruk jaa'o barsaat ke bahaane (Urdu film song)____________here chand or ba'az wouldn't work
> kuchh chhilay hue badaam aur dena______________________________here chand could work but ba'az probably wouldn't work
> kuchh log rooThh kar bhi lagtay hain kitne pyaare (Urdu film song)_______here kucch would give the meaning of some, chand would probably give a similar meaning (but more like "a few"), and ba'az-"some (certain kind, not necessarily though...)"
> 
> Confused...? Let's wait to see what others say!



What differences are there between kuchh, ba'az, and chand.....or are there not any...?


----------



## marrish

Please go back to the thread in which you took part:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2348112
Here you will find good explanations about the differences between _kuchh_ and _chand_.

For _ba3z_ vs. _kuchh_ - let me put it plainly. There is no difference in the basic meaning - they are just little words for us. The only thing is that we use _kuchh_ all the time and _ba3z_ not so frequently, it is kept for certain expressions and it is a question of personal taste and style whether one uses it more frequently. kuchh is used more broadly in idiomatic expressions and has a wider spectrum of meaning.

Your examples bear a good commentary, and in the third one it is also correct.


----------



## JaiHind

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi, Seems like this word has a meaning along the lines of 'kisii' other than hawk/falcon. More elaboration on this is needed. Thanks!



Baaz is a bird. 

But apart from that if you add this term at the end of any word, like suffix, it indicates towards "ist" means a person who takes active interest or practices in that area... For example, chuhalbaaz, rangbaaz (I notice most these words have negative connotations, as they indicate the person who take active interest in these respective areas and hence is addicted towards these...)


----------



## Alfaaz

> Baaz is a bird.
> 
> But apart from that if you add this term at the end of any word, like suffix, it indicates towards "ist" means a person who takes active interest or practices in that area... For example, chuhalbaaz, rangbaaz (I notice most these words have negative connotations, as they indicate the person who take active interest in these respective areas and hence is addicted towards these...)



What would the Hindi equivalent be of baaz?


----------

